# where can I find colored liner?



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I've heard it exists, but I cant find it online. Anyone know?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I think my wife gets hers at the make up counters at department stores.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

never heard of it


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Maybe you could dye it yourself.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Thats not gonna happen. Id sooner hang the liner, find my seams and dye a stripe down it. Jim Parodi talks about it in his DVD set. He claims its out there.


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

I have never seen colored liner.. I would prime the liner with a tinted primer, then hang the paper. 

If you find it, I'd like to know where...


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Thats not gonna happen. Id sooner hang the liner, find my seams and dye a stripe down it. Jim Parodi talks about it in his DVD set. He claims its out there.


Ask the X-files, they say "the truth is out there", maybe they know if the colored liner is?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Woodco said:


> Thats not gonna happen. Id sooner hang the liner, find my seams and dye a stripe down it. Jim Parodi talks about it in his DVD set. He claims its out there.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> jim parodi" <[email protected]>, ask him


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I Asked Jim. Heres the link if anyone ever needs any. Not a bad price either. 

http://www.wallliner.com/darkcolorwallliner.html.


----------



## kamilpl (Mar 27, 2018)

This will work for my next painting project. Thanks!


----------

